# Travelling across Utah



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I may be travelling solo from CA across Utah on up to Casper in mid-August. I hate the monotony of driving , even with a companion, and it could be unsafe for me and others on the road as the hours stretch out.

I'll probably need to grab 4-5 hours of sleep along the way in the middle of the night. What safe and inexpensive alternatives are there to getting a room? It doesn't appear that there are any rest stops between Beaver and Coalville, and I'm not sure that sleeping in the car is either legal or safe.

Perhaps some of you who routinely drive long distances have some suggestions that can keep me near the I15?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sleeping in the car is perfectly legal, at least I have not heard of anyone getting any grief over it. 

I would just pull off onto a side rode off of a exit and get some sleep.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I would think any truck stop would let you stop for awhile. Most Walmarts will let you stop overnight.

Somewhere there were a few other people or far from other people would be my preference. I would be a little hesitant to park just off the freeway on a ranch exit or something like that.

There are a couple of scenic pullouts that some truckers use. They might be ok.

Probably a few more options if you go I-15 to I-84 to I-80 rather than just I-15 to I-80.
Should be able to find something between Ogden and Henefer on I-84. Take a quick look on Google Earth to get an idea what is just off the freeway.

I wouldn't guarantee that you will not get checked but I don't think it is illegal to park and sleep. But Utah's finest are always on the lookout for a reason to check out of state plates.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. I don't mind getting checked by Utah's finest, its those with ill intentions that concern me most. That and being cited. Wally World lot might be a good idea. They seem to be everywhere.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't be pulling off the Highway in a rest area, or exit/on ramp!! Very unsafe. I know two people that did that and were robed. 


A truck stop, or like said, Wal Mart parking lot would be much safer.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I always sleep in my truck at rest stops. I pretty much look like a passed out drifter, even while walking and talking, so no one bothers me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I couldn't even begin to tell you the number of nights that I have slept just off of the highway out of sight of the road with zero problems. 

But if there ever would of been a problem I always had one of two buddies with me. Either Mr S&W or Mr Ruger.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I couldn't even begin to tell you the number of nights that I have slept just off of the highway out of sight of the road with zero problems.
> 
> But if there ever would of been a problem I always had one of two buddies with me. Either Mr S&W or Mr Ruger.


I do the same. (take a buddy) The one friend was robbed at the rest area just West of Hope Arkansas while heading back home to Nashville.

The second was robbed at the top of Scipio hill at the rest area. Neither one of them had a weapon with them to defend themselves. It took place while walking from the car into the rest room.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's a problem that I would have staying a a rest area. 

If I pull off of the road and know that I am the only one in the area I pay attention to another vehicle that would pull into the same area for some reason. But then when I sleep in a vehicle I don't sleep that well or soundly.


----------



## mincabenj (Jul 26, 2021)

Going on a long trip, car experts advise drivers to calculate their strength and stop every 2-3 hours for at least 20 minutes of sleep at night.


----------



## belenom (Aug 19, 2021)

I hate staying in motels. And I hate driving drowsy. Comfort is essential to me. Until I find a tolerable motel or an apartment that I can rent for a 1-2 day vacation, I won't leave the city I'm in. I had the same thing when traveling in Germany. As the Germans say, I rented myself a car to drive, Ohne lästiges Koffer schleppen (without the hassle of lugging a suitcase). And I only stayed in good hotels or apartments with hospitable Germans. They are all very cheerful, loud and funny people. I liked it in G.


----------

